# Today at the boot sale



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Thought you may like to see this "Made in USSR" watch that I bought today at a car boot sale. Quartz movement - can't win them all - but only two quid and running fine. Quite a neat watch, albeit bright


















Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Done.........


----------

